# The "love/hate" relationship between cops and their dispatchers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The "love/hate" relationship between cops and their dispatchers*



*Balancing the Badge: Women in Law Enforcement*
with Betsy Smith 
By Betsy Branter-Smith

Let's be honest, there is no better example of a "love-hate relationship" than the daily interaction between street cops and their dispatchers. When things are going well, we love each other; when they're not, tempers flare, attitudes take a nosedive and we temporarily hate each other.

Having spent time on both sides of the dispatch center, I'd like to make just a few suggestions for making life easier-and safer-for each other.

*Police Officers*
*







*

*Mind Your Manners*

When you key up that microphone, be mindful of your tone of voice; if you wouldn't talk to your mother, your spouse, or your neighbor in that rude, sarcastic, exasperated tone, then why would you talk that way to your dispatcher?

This is where the "Golden Rule" becomes especially important. That call-taker is going to be your lifeline at some point, so talk to her in the same manner that you'd like her to talk back to you when you're under stress.

Most "911" centers are chaotic at best, and there are going to be times when you'll have to ask for information to be repeated, or you have to repeat your own transmission; after all, no system nor human is perfect. Take a deep breath and _think before you speak. _

_Full Story: http://www.policeone.com/police-products/software/Data-Information-Sharing-Software/articles/1271472/_


----------

